# Mobile Coffee Owners



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi All,

I was wondering if those of you who have a mobile coffee shop would mind answering a few questions I have... I would greatly appreciate it!

Firstly, how much of your business is made up from regular work (a pitch or specific spot) and how much from events or private hire?

if you do have a regular spot, what sort of area is it? (Train station, town centre etc.)

and lastly how do you minimise the risk of you being unable to work (illness, vehicle issues etc.)

Thanks in advance for your help.

Matt


----------



## benanderson18 (Oct 23, 2014)

I second this and have been thinking of doing the same. It would have to start somewhere on a weekend and see how it goes. Probably just in the summer months


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

I'd love to consider this myself also!!


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

Anyone??


----------



## pp_hk (Feb 29, 2016)

I am also thinking of setting up a mobile coffee business once I move to the UK. Still researching and have a lot of questions myself.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Matt, sorry only just seen this thread! I have run a mobile Espresso bar (piaggio Ape) for 8 years. I operate from one pitch and the bulk of my customers are repeat. Business who come for coffee at the same time every day. My pitch is outside the rugby club on a one way street where cars use me like a drive thru! I do the odd event now and again but fairly local ones as I wouldn't want to drive the Ape all that far!! If you have any questions or want a quote for equipment and setting up a van, give me a shout!


----------



## TheBeehive (Mar 5, 2016)

@coffeebean aren't you based in Wales? I might swing by and grab a coffee from you.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

In Aberdare


----------

